# Windows MovieMaker Alternative mit HD-Output?



## Tackleberry (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mit MovieMaker rumgespielt, was auch ganz nett ist. Dummerweise kann man die Auflösung und die Bitrate nicht wählen bzw. nur bis max PAL @ 2,1 Mbit. Was ich aber liebe, ist die Möglichkeit einfach Vor- und Nachspann einzubauen. Kennt jemand da nette Alternativen zum Moviemaker? Viel mehr als einfache Integration von Vor- und Nachspann brauche ich gar nicht. Ich haue das Videomaterial mit Sound zusammen und will es dann in 1080i/p speichern. Rohmaterial liegt in entsprechender Auflösung bereit.

Nero Vision habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Wenn ich die Videos in MPEG2 mit 1080p exportiere, geht auch verdammt viel Schärfe verloren, mal abgehen davon das man Sounddateien wohl nicht faden kann und das Programm nicht so "umfangreiche" Möglichkeiten für Vor- und Nachspanne wie der Movie Maker bietet. Evt. habe ich diese aber auch einfach nur nicht entdeckt, dann berichtigt mich, bitte.


----------



## BolleF1 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
ICh hab ebend ein bisschen gegoogelt und einige Sachen gefunden.Interessant ist das Windows Movie Maker ab Vista eigentlich Hd Movie Maker integriert haben soll.
Hier der Link  http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/moviemaker.mspx

ansonsten gibt es das hier noch : http://www.winload.de/download/1077...eobearbeitung/Windows.Live.Movie.Maker.3.html.

Leider habe ich keines der Programme selbst und kann dir auch keines selbst empfehlen, da meine Interessen nicht in diesem Bereich liegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen1

lg BolleF1


----------



## Tackleberry (27. August 2009)

Ok, habe mittlerweile rausgefunden das der Movie Maker von Vista und Windows7 auch HD kann, der von XP nicht. Update ist nicht möglich. *grummel*

Habe mal außerdem Nero Vision probiert aber selbst wenn ich eine echte 4:3 Auflösung (Quellmaterial in 1600x1200) habe, wird das Bild auch bei 10Mbit/s total matschig


----------

